
Show HN: Server Components – Composable Rendering with Web Components for Node.js - pimterry
http://pimterry.github.io/server-components
======
bobwaycott
Shit. That moment where you see someone has released a thing similar to the
idea you've been toying with for a while.

Really nicely done, OP. Kudos for releasing.

